# Post Infectious IBS Recovery time



## anthonyb (Nov 22, 2016)

I am making this post to reach out to others who have post infectious ibs and see exactly what their recover is like.

My IBS, or post infectious ibs according to my doctor, started about six months ago while I was on vacation in Hawaii. Everything was normal until I progressively felt more sick to my stomach over the course of an hour and felt as if I needed to throw up but never could. I felt sick to my stomach and was basically bed ridden for about three days and had diarrhea consistently. I did not eat or drink much for those days but began to felt better after about five days and was able to walk around. Since that trip I have not made a complete recovery. My only symptoms is really a pit in my stomach and nausea with a lack of appetite. Sometimes I have loose stools with mucus but that is less consistent and I almost have a single bowel movement every morning after I wake up (not sure if that is relevant) I've had good days and bad but my flare have gotten much shorter and less consistent. I used to have flares for two weeks at a time, now they only last a day or two if I even get one. This progression has taken six months and I have been using omeprezole to help my with my nausea. My diet has almost no affect on my pain. It is as if it will hurt when it will hurt no matter what.

I did many tests but the only things the doctor could find was mild gastritis, inflammation, in my stomach while performing an endoscopy.

Does my case match up with any of yours? How are your recoveries or past recovery compared to mine? I am hoping that in another year or so my symptoms will be so mild that I will hardly notice them.


----------

